# خيار البحر



## twfik (13 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته نرغب في الحصول علي مستثمر يتعامل في خيار البحر المجفف لتواصل
[email protected]
002224939397
وشكرا​


----------

